

Retreat, rethink, regroup, relaunch - pavlov
http://lacquer.fi/pauli/blog/2013/11/retreat-rethink-regroup-relaunch/

======
pavlov
This is my personal 2013 activity report for the Thanksgiving occasion.

Spoiler - it's mostly failures, but with a glimmer of hope! :)

